# Liquid libation in Antigua, Guatemala



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Guatemala, as it turns out, has a wealth of good things to drink. Whether you need a pick-me-up in the morning, a thirst quencher during the hot Guatemalan days, or celebratory libation to indulge your senses in the pursuit of good times in the heady Guatemalan nights. In my travels here I have tried the beer, rum and coffee, all with excellent results. 

Gallo makes the best-known premium beer, though Sol and Brahva are also representatives. All are light, refreshing and usually served ice-cold in a frosted glass. Though not the heavy, heady beers preferred by many, these beers are perfect on a hot day, of which there are many in tropical Guatemala. You can buy them in most markets and restaurants. 

Next on the list is Rum. There is only one Rum that I will even mention because it is one you should not miss, nor will you be likely to ever forget. Ron Zacapa. Enough said. This is arguably the world’s best rum. It has won the highest awards in international competitions for many years. This is a velvety-smooth, rich-tasting rum. Do not mix this rum with coke or any other vile and unnecessary swill, this is definitely sipping Rum. I brought a bottle of Ron Zacapa to a party held by my Guatemalan “family” on New Year’s Eve. We enjoyed the entire bottle. It was so rich and wonderful that I rushed out the next day to find more to bring home. Classic! 

Finally, but not least, is the Guatemalan coffee. Guatemala is a nation of coffee drinkers. Even the children drink coffee, from the time that can say the word “café. The coffee of Guatemala is some of the best in Central America and is rich and excellent. As with other coffee growing countries, Guatemala exports most of their coffee, so the native Guatemalans can’t readily buy their own great coffee. That didn’t keep me from seeking out and intercepting the rich beans that were destined for export. Fernando’s Kaffee, located on 7a. Avenida Norte #43 D, in Antigua roasts the finest coffee in the area. Open daily during most parts of the year, this establishment roasts beans that are brought in from Atitlan. You can buy roasted beans in small hand-packed Baggies, or can order in from their assortment of espresso, cappuccino and latte’s.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Ron Zacapa is excellent. I'm particularly fond of their 23 year anejo.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

par said:


> Ron Zacapa is excellent. I'm particularly fond of their 23 year anejo.


YES, YES, YES. DEFINITELY, the 23 YEAR OLD.

There are many fine rums from Guatemala. After trying a few, I thought the Zacapa 23 yr, was by far the best, in my humble opinion, of course. 

By the way, I made it home safe and sound, and in possession of some great cigars, great rum and great coffee. I am sipping some of the Guatemalan, Atitlan dark roast coffee right now and it is wonderfull!

The Doc


----------

